# LIDL



## tecky (Jul 7, 2008)

I am currently touring Western Europe. One helpful download on motorhomefacts.com is the Aldi POI for satnavs. Does anyone know of a Lidl equivelent. If there is not one and members mail to me (at [email protected]) the GPS coordinates (DD MM.MM) of any Lidl supermarkets that they are aware of I could compile a Lidl POI for members use.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think PocketGPSworld.com has that category.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I think PocketGPSworld.com has that category.
> 
> Dave


And:

http://www.gps-data-team.com/poi/france/shopping/Lidl_FR.html

Tecky...have you e-mailed Lidl themselves ? They will have the information and might well be prepared to share it. It is in their interests after all !

G


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Any recent updates?

I'd like to get POIs for Lidl and Aldi but I don't want to do it country by country. 

Does anyone know is there a source for all of Europe POIs for these stores?


----------

